# ترجيح تسمية الفريق الركن المتقاعد



## Andrew___

Hi guys,

This sentence really confuses me:
*ترجيح تسمية الفريق الركن المتقاعد علي المؤمن*

Could someone help me understand what it could mean in the context of a newspaper headline?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Yurub

The retired birgadier ALi ALmu'min apears to be the one whom will be [selected]/[chosen]


----------



## Mahaodeh

Or, "is mostly likely to be chosen".


----------



## licinio

My attempt:
Team likely to be named after retired officer Aly Almu'min.


----------



## elroy

licinio said:


> Team likely to be named after retired officer Aly Almu'min.


 Hmm... Where did you get that from?


----------



## cherine

I think Licinio was mislead by الفريق .
This word, in this very short context seems to be the military grade رُتبة عسكرية not the sports word "team".
I'm not sure what a fariiq is in English, but he's one grade higher then a general لواء .
الفريق الركن is a military grade. We don't have this in Egypt, only فريق or أركان حرب (the plural of rukn). An arkaan 7arb can either be a liwaa2 or higher.

As for ترجيح it's the noun from the verb rajja7a رجح which means "making more likely" or, in case of a vote -for example- it means giving the highest vote for.


----------



## licinio

elroy said:


> Hmm... Where did you get that from?


 
I thought تسمية was that... سُمّيَ الشارع باسم اللواء فلان
إضافة إلى ذلك، لم أستوعب معنى كلمة الفريق، حسب ما قالته شرين.​


----------



## elroy

licinio said:


> I thought تسمية was that... سُمّيَ الشارع باسم اللواء فلان


 تسمية cannot have the meaning of "naming after" unless followed by *على* اسم.

So "naming the team *after* so-and-so" would have to be تسمية الفريق* على اسم* فلان.



> إضافة إلى ذلك، لم أستوعب معنى كلمة الفريق، حسب ما قالته شرين.


نعم، ولكن ترجمتك غير ممكنة حتى ولو كان معنى فريق هنا هو _team_ وذلك للأسباب التى ذكرتها.


----------



## Yurub

يتستطيع ان يعتبر فريق بمعنى
team
 في حال كانت( للركن) اي:
ترجيح تسمية الفريق للركن المتقاعد علي المؤمن 
وبذلك يكون الفريق (على ان يكون موجودا اصلا) هو الذي سيقوم بعملية التسمية للركن المتقاعد علي المؤمن ليشغل منصبا ما  أو ما الى ذلك


----------



## ayed

It is probable to nominate/assign the retired lieutenant general ...


----------



## Yurub

ayed said:


> It is probable to nominate/assign the retired lieutenant general ...


 
its more than a probable


----------



## elroy

Actually, I think "probable" is quite fitting - as is "likely."  Both express a high possibility.


----------



## Yurub

well, maybe.
but I see ترجيح here as its just a matter of time.


----------



## gusfand

cherine said:


> I'm not sure what a fariiq is in English, but he's one grade higher then a general لواء .


According to the jpg (from Cairo military museum) I'm enclosing:
fariiq = General (ranking below fariiq awel = Lieutenant General, which is confusing as within US-military-terminology it'd be vice versa)
liwaa2 = Major General


----------



## ayed

gusfand said:


> According to the jpg (from Cairo military museum) I'm enclosing:
> fariiq = General (ranking below fariiq awel = Lieutenant General, which is confusing as within US-military-terminology it'd be vice versa)
> liwaa2 = Major General


 If so, then the answer is this:
It is probable to nominate/assign the retired lieutenant general


----------



## gusfand

I did a little Wikipedia & Google Image Search and it proved Ayed's original answer right  (the museum indeed mixed up General and Lieutenant General):

Field Marshal = mushiir [5-star-General]
General = fariiq awel [4-star-General]
Lieutenant General = fariiq (rukn) [3-star-General]
Major General = liwaa2 [2-star-General]
Brigadier (General) = 3amiid [1-star-General]


----------



## ayed

gusfand said:


> I did a little Wikipedia & Google Image Search and it proved Ayed's original answer right  (the museum indeed mixed up General and Lieutenant General):
> 
> Field Marshal = mushiir [5-star-General]
> General = fariiq awel [4-star-General]
> Lieutenant General = fariiq (rukn) [3-star-General]
> Major General = liwaa2 [2-star-General]
> Brigadier (General) = 3amiid [1-star-General]


I am sure of my previous answer but when you provided us with the Egyptian ranks, I got confused!
By the way, title"rukun" is not limited to a certain rank."rukun" is a title given to an officer who  has achieved a special course in the field of war knowledge.How to know that an officer has got a "rukun"?If you spot a square red insigina attached to his collar tips


----------



## Yurub

MONUMENT KUWAIT, JULY 28 (KUNA) -- CHIEF OF STAFF, LIEUTENANT GENERAL ALI AL-MU'MEN, TOURED ON SUNDAY THE KUWAIT HOUSE FOR NATIONAL ACCOMPLISHMENTS, A MONUMENT THAT DOCUMENTS IRAQ'S ATROCITIES DURING ITS AUGUST 1990 INVASION OF KUWAIT.
A STATEMENT FROM THE MILITARY'S DEPARTMENT OF MORAL GUIDANCE AND PUBLIC RELATIONS SAID THE CHIEF OF STAFF PRAISED THE EFFORTS EXERTED IN CONSTRUCTION OF THE MONUMENT, ESPECIALLY THE ARMED FORCES' ROLE.

kuna dot net 2002 

but here on another site and, Jul 16, 2008
*Foreign Undersecretary Confirms Designating Ambassador to Iraq*


Foreign Undersecretary Khalid Aljaralah confirmed designating Former Lieutenant Ali Al Mu’men as its ambassador to Iraq, pointing out that he will carry out his duties within days, right after issuing the Amiri decree.


----------

